# Buscando EEPROM que guarda mucha memoria en un solo encapsulado



## Meta (May 23, 2015)

Hola a todos y a todas:







Las memorias EEPROM que busco no tienen que ser las típicas que tiene Microchip, muy útil por supuesto.
http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/products/memory/home.html

Más bien en las que se usaban mucho en vídeo juegos de los antiguos como Mega Drive o SNES, cosas así.

Suelen ser de este tipo y a día de hoy no tiene mucha memoria comparado con los que viene en los Pendrive.





http://www.buyicnow.com/files/datasheet/EEPROM/566.pdf

Otra más de su época.
http://processmodeling.org/theory/electronics/ref/micro/eprom/27C322.pdf

Lo curioso que a día de hoy, tienen la manía de los fabricantes hacer memorias segmentadas a 2 o 4 partes, como los bancos de los PIC, así uno se vuelve loco. En este caso da igual.

¿Hay memorias de salvajada capacidad hoy en día como los Pendrive o tarjetas micro-SD como las que busco arriba?

Si los hay. ¿Cómo se llaman para ver las hojas de datos?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2015)

http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/EEPROM


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2015)

Hola:

Son EEPROM muy pequeñas. Las que busco son de Giga Bytes como los que usan los micro-SD o los propios Pendrive.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2015)

Y una                            SD ?


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2015)

Yo usaría una microSD directamente.


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2015)

Hola:

Usar directamente una SD o un micro-SD no funciona así, ya que internamente tiene un microcontrolador que controla el protocolo ya que es serie. Tiene que ser el integrado, no la SD, tampoco Pendrive, sino lo que tiene el pendrive, la memoria interna que es otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2015)

Si, claro. No se pone "sin mas"

Hay integrados específicos para facilitar la tarea


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 23, 2015)

Realmente no sé si exista una memoria de la magnitud que estás buscando, pero suponiendo que exista algo que se le acerque, tal vez sea demasiado costoso y termines con algo de difícil reemplazo.

Sin dudas lo más genérico como te mencionan los compañeros sería lo mejor, al principio puede costarte desarrollar algo que te permita usarlo, pero a futuro en otros proyecto ese "conocimiento" te puede beneficiar.


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2015)

Memorias "normales" de 512k o 1MB son fáciles de encontrar. A partir de ahí no tanto. Llegar al 1GB se me hace complicado mientras que una SD de 1GB las encuentras literalmente por lo suelos


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2015)

Hola:

Sólo quiero saber hasta cuanto llegan. Por ejemplo, en un Pendrive tiene una memoria tipo flash de 4 GB en cada lado de la placa, dos en total y son 8 GB sumado, el otro integrado es para controlar el USB y el protocolo de las memorias.

Sólo quiero saber el encapsulado.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2015)

Hola, que aplicación quieres darle a la memoria?
Cómo dicen los compañeros, no creo que exista una memoria paralela del orden que buscas, salvo que armes arrays para llegar a la capacidad que requieres.
En mi caso en el mercado logré conseguir la 29F040, que es de 4Mbit, la utilicé para almacenar audio.


----------



## STK (May 23, 2015)

desarma un pendrive y ve el numero de serie de la eeprom yo he visto marca samsung y la buscas en aliexpress. o en newark

checa este link
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...8281A-TPCB-HYINX-HY27US08281A/1283687253.html

y esta matricula de una de 8gb   hy27ug088g5m  
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/HY27UG088G5M-TPCB/2025579298.html


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2015)

Porque no te fijas en los discos de estado solido, son los que más memoria tienen, ahor digo yo es tan solo mera curiosidad o realmente queres hacer algo?


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2015)

Hola:

Lo que quiero es hacer algo como esto.





Y que funcione, tanto sea pra Mega Drive, Master System, NES o SNES. Poner EEPROM modernas, aunque sea Flash EEPROM ya que parece tener más ventajas.

Si es posible, muchos juegos en una misma EEPROM. El cambio de segmento de la memoria usaría un PIC o otro integrado.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2015)

Esas memorias no eran tan grandes, y por lo general eran del tipo rom es decir las se grababa una sola vez y su capacidad era muy baja a pesar de utilzar esos encapsulados tan grandes, ya que eran manejadas por micros como el Z80 o el 6500 estaban en el orde de algunos cientos de kilobytes y tambien venian segmentadaas en dos bancos, pues era muy común en el caso de la memoria ram cambiar el chip por uno nuevo ya que que el traian puesto solo se podia utilzar uno de los bancos, ya que el otro estaba dañado, en la busqueda de bajar los preciso por la alta competencia de laa época

Si lo que qurees es utilzarla como almacenaje para ese tipo de video juegos tenes muchas opciones sin hacer tanto lío ya que las  rom's de esos juegos se consigue en general para los emuladores y hay unos programitas para convetirlos en bin para grabar en CD para los vcd que traen juegos incorporados y si pensar utilzar un pic utilzar una memoria SD o un pendrive y hacer la interface y la conversión del archivo al formato necesario, hay muhca información sobre ese tema, de echo hay quienes han construido equipos clones de la nes utilzando micros más recientes fáscils de optener y a su vez adaptables a la tecnologia moderna, es decir desde leer un disco duro un CD o una memoria flash, solo busca clones en la web, hay proyectos muy bien documentados para hacer dulce, completos con diagrama, lista de materiales diseños de pcb, adaptaciones de joystick y mucho más

Fijate lo que aparece poniendo en el buscador DIY nes clone para citar un ejemplo
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=DcRiVZ3UC8yegwT8r4HoDg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2015)

Para empezar con una EEPROM de 512kB ya te daría para unos cuantos juegos.
No te hace falta el pico, con un latch escrito por el propio ordenador es suficiente


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 25, 2015)

Otra alternativa, ya que tenes el Raspberry, si no me equivoco tiene salida de video compuesta, seguramente exista un emulador que puedas agregarle algun menu para elegir el juego, obviamente esto descartaria el uso del PIC, pero se podrian implementar varios emuladores.


----------



## Meta (May 25, 2015)

Hola:

Si que hay clones para la NES a estas alturas de la vida, ajjajajajaja.  

En cuanto a estoy centrado en la MD y la SNES. ¿Qué memoria de 512 Kbit es el que dices?

Algunos ponen 4 memmorias de ese tipo para tener más juegos, con lo cual se usa con decoder tipo 74HCxx o un PIC con osiclador interno, claro. Al final ya se verá que usar.

Se puede conectar unas 4 EEPROM como esto. (Este ejemplo es de la SNES).






Aquí para MD explica algo.
http://www.raphnet.net/electronique/genesis_cart/genesis_cart_en.php

Hay que saber como se maneja esas memorias, aunque sean viejas, hay equivalentes llamadas EEPROM y otras EEPROM Flash como dicen arriba.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Meta (May 27, 2015)

Hola:

¿Qué EPROM usan en este esquema de abajo?






Viene de esta Web.
http://devster.monkeeh.com/sega/radica/

Lo que no encuentro su nombre de las eeprom de 8 Mbit de los cartuchos de Mega Drive.

Si alguien lo sabe, pues un aayudita me viene bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (May 27, 2015)

Hola a todos y a todas:

Teniendo este esquema eléctrico.
Ver el archivo adjunto 130074

Como pueden ver incluye tres integrados, tiene un 74LS174 y dos 74LS32 o puertas OR con un total de tres integrados en el cual quiero poner solo uno y es un PIC. 

Veo que tiene en total de los tres IC 14 entradas digitales y unas 6 salidas digitales. Por lo que veo usar un buen PIC16F886 o el ATMEGA328P ya que tiene 28 pines de su encapsulado.

Mi idea es la que progongo arriba, usar un PIC de 28 pines como entrada y salida de datos ya que esto podemos quitar los tres IC y dejamos solo uno.

Si no está bien como creo, puede contar sus ideas de como hacerlo. Antes de programar algo, quiero estar seguro del mejor circuito que haya con menor coste.

Creo que así abajo está bien, solo creo, a lo mejor hay mejor método que este, por eso pregunto.
Ver el archivo adjunto 130075


¿Qué opinas?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2015)

y que has echo hasta ahora, primero que nada tienes idea de que hace un 74ls174? porque para empezar tenes que saber que hace cada integrado y luego ver como implementas tales funciones en el micro, todo el esfuerzo que esto supone se justifica si se va a utilzar un número elevado de veces, para una sola aplicación no tiene ni sentido, por el costo del tiempo y dinero, es más práctico hacer el diseño de los tres integrados en SMD y te van  a ocupar menos espacio que un micro e incluso podes utilzar unos circuios lógicos que hay ahora que tiene uno o dos elemetos con lo cual ahorras más espacio aún


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 27, 2015)

No no no, MCU's para un circuito combinatorio no van (vamos de que se da la solución si pero no es lo recomendable). Te sugiero utilices alguna matriz de compuertas programable como el GAL22V10, GAL22V8 que son pequeños y baratos sin mencionar que mucho más rápidos que un MCU.


----------



## miborbolla (May 27, 2015)

Hola,

A mi me parece una MX23C8111

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2015)

Es otra posibilidad, pero no tiene idea con un micro menos con una gal, como para saber elegir la que necesita, no siempre se consiguen y tener los elementos para programarla tanto soft como hard
Por tiempo, costo y voumen lógica smd


----------



## Meta (May 27, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> y que has echo hasta ahora, primero que nada tienes idea de que hace un 74ls174?



Lo he estado mirando, me recuerda mucho al 74LS595 que si se manejar. Por supuesto que hay que mirarlo a fondo para imitarlo junto con los OR del 74LS32.



Daniel Meza dijo:


> No no no, MCU's para un circuito combinatorio  no van (vamos de que se da la solución si pero no es lo recomendable).  Te sugiero utilices alguna matriz de compuertas programable como el  GAL22V10, GAL22V8 que son pequeños y baratos sin mencionar que mucho más  rápidos que un MCU.



Estos MCU si son lentos, se que hay de 200 MHz pero es complicado para mi conseguirlos a parte que debo aprender como se maneja aunque sean de C y el mismísimo C++ que lo diseñaron así Microchip.

*¿Como estamos habladno de la Mega Drive un MCU de 20 MHz habrá problemas?*

Puede que tenga la velocidad suficiente y no lo se. De todas maneras lo probaré y programaré el PIC en asm que pondré aquí.



miborbolla dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi me parece una MX23C8111
> 
> Saludos



Gracais por la eprom MX223C8111. No te digo que sea esa, a lo mejor lo es, investigaré para confirmarlo.



pandacba dijo:


> Es otra posibilidad, pero no tiene idea con un  micro menos con una gal, como para saber elegir la que necesita, no  siempre se consiguen y tener los elementos para programarla tanto soft  como hard
> Por tiempo, costo y voumen lógica smd



Si es posible conseguir componentes que sean fáciles. En cuanto al tiempo, como esto es un hobby, me da igual, luego hago una buena documentación en Word y pdf paso a paso todo para no olvidarlo y los demás construirlo si les interesa. La parte de la programación es la más que se tarda. Cuando esté todo hecho, luego para los demás en montar y probar.

Lo que más me preocupa es que los MCU son más lentos que los 74XXyy, ya que 74LS es muchísimo más rápido y caro que los 74HC que también es más rápido que un MCU.

Por eso preguntaba sus consejos, haré prueba con la protoboard de los dos esquemas y sacaré con clusiones de experiencias si realmente funciona o no.

Programar el PIC en asm internamente funciona mucho más rápido que en C, ya que al compilar crea mucho más asm todavía en plan bestia y se nota el rendimiento.



Muchas gracias por los consejos. La mayoría no quiere saber nada de mi método aunque sea para ahorrar cables y componentes.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 27, 2015)

El 74LS174 es más parecido a un 74LS373, e incluso más sencillo de comprender que un 74HC595, es sólo un registro paralelo con una entrada RESET.

Luego, aún programando en ASM el MCU queda muy lento; pues su "filosofia" de funcionamiento es el control no la decodificación. Si no quieres optar por un GAL puedes decantarte por utilizar algunos integrados LSI como decodificadores, multiplexores, etc en SMD (como recomienda Pandacba).

Como dices, es hobby, no pierdes con intentar y si es lo que está a la mano, adelante.


----------



## Meta (May 27, 2015)

Buenas:

A pesar de ser lento el MCU, sabiendo que los PIC son para control de periféricos y los TTL para codificación y decodificación. Quiero saber si realmente para lo que quiero de la Mega drive no haya problemas de velocidad. Que los TTL como el 74LSxx vayan muy rápidos (se que hay otros de 1 GHz pero no lo he visto en tiendas solo en wikipedia) no quiere decir que la Mega Drive aproveche su velocidad, jejeejjeej.

A, los PIC también puede hacer de code y decode muy perfect y a tu medida, es más, hascerle hasta un clone de un 74LS174 o el que sea, lo comento porque he hecho alguna imitación de un 74HXxx hace años como curiosidad y fucniona. Como bien dicen, el problema de la CPU es su lentitud, si no afecta esto para el circuito y no encuentras ese 74LS, lo imitas.

Hacer una buena tabla de la verdad.

```
; Implementar una tabla de la verdad mediante el manejo de tablas grabadas en ROM.
; Por ejemplo, la tabla será de 3 entradas y 6 salidas tal como la siguiente:
; 
;         C  B  A  | S5  S4  S3  S2  S1  S0
;         -----------|---------------------------
;         0   0   0   |   0    0    1    0    1    0    ; (Configuración 0).
;         0   0   1   |   0    0    1    0    0    1    ; (Configuración 1).
;         0   1   0   |   1    0    0    0    1    1    ; (Configuración 2).
;         0   1   1   |   0    0    1    1    1    1    ; (Configuración 3).
;         1   0   0   |   1    0    0    0    0    0    ; (Configuración 4).
;         1   0   1   |   0    0    0    1    1    1    ; (Configuración 5).
;         1   1   0   |   0    1    0    1    1    1    ; (Configuración 6).
;         1   1   1   |   1    1    1    1    1    1    ; (Configuración 7).
;
; Las entradas C, B, A se conectarán a las líneas del puerto A: RA2 (C), RA1 (B) y RA0 (A).
; Las salidas se obtienen en el puerto B:
; RB5 (S5), RB4 (S4), RB3 (S3), RB2 (S2), RB1 (S1) y RB0 (S0).
;
; ZONA DE DATOS **********************************************************************

    LIST        P=16F84A
    INCLUDE        <P16F84A.INC>
    __CONFIG    _CP_OFF &  _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC

; ZONA DE CÓDIGOS ********************************************************************

    ORG     0                    ; El programa comienza en la dirección 0.
Inicio
    bsf        STATUS,RP0            ; Acceso al Banco 1.
    clrf    TRISB                ; Las líneas del Puerto B se configuran como salida.
    movlw    b'00011111'            ; Las 5 líneas del Puerto A se configuran como entrada.
    movwf    TRISA
    bcf        STATUS,RP0            ; Acceso al Banco 0.
Principal
    movf    PORTA,W                ; Lee el valor de las variables de entrada.
    andlw    b'00000111'            ; Se queda con los tres bits de entrada.
    addwf    PCL,F                ; Salta a la configuración adecuada.
Tabla
    goto    Configuracion0
    goto    Configuracion1
    goto    Configuracion2
    goto    Configuracion3
    goto    Configuracion4
    goto    Configuracion5
    goto    Configuracion6
    goto    Configuracion7
Configuracion0
    movlw     b'00001010'            ; (Configuración 0).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion1
    movlw     b'00001001'            ; (Configuración 1).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion2
    movlw     b'00100011'            ; (Configuración 2).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion3
    movlw     b'00001111'            ; (Configuración 3).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion4
    movlw     b'00100000'            ; (Configuración 4).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion5
    movlw     b'00000111'            ; (Configuración 5).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion6
    movlw     b'00010111'            ; (Configuración 6).
    goto    ActivaSalida
Configuracion7
    movlw     b'00111111'            ; (Configuración 7).
ActivaSalida
    movwf    PORTB                ; Visualiza por el puerto de salida.
    goto     Principal

    END
```

Por cierto, que eso de GAL. Nunca lo he oído antes.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (May 27, 2015)

pero si segun el intenet  http://www.epforums.org/showthread.php?63960-GUIDE-Make-a-Reprogrammable-Genesis-Cart

la memoria es *27C*


----------



## Meta (May 28, 2015)

Eso parece que es la 27C.

¿Qué hará esta placa de EEPROMssssssssssssssss?





Ver zoom.

http://www.psxdev.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=723

Hay que leer bien l aWeb que pusiste sobre la EEPROM.
http://www.epforums.org/showthread.php?63960-GUIDE-Make-a-Reprogrammable-Genesis-Cart

Saludos.

*Edito:*

Mirando enlaces sobre velocidad de los TTL y los MCU.

Los circuitos de tecnología TTL se prefijan normalmente con el número  74 (54 en las series militares e industriales). A continuación un  código de una o varias cifras que representa la familia y posteriormente  uno de 2 a 4 con el modelo del circuito.
 Con respecto a las familias cabe distinguir:


TTL: serie estándar.
TTL-L (low power): serie de bajo consumo.
TTL-S (schottky): serie rápida (usa diodos Schottky).
TTL-AS (advanced schottky): versión mejorada de la serie anterior.
TTL-LS (low power schottky): combinación de las tecnologías L y S (es la familia más extendida).
TTL-ALS (advanced low power schottky): versión mejorada de la serie LSS.
TTL-F (FAST : fairchild advanced schottky).
TTL-AF (advanced FAST): versión mejorada de la serie F.
TTL-HCT (high speed C-MOS): Serie HC dotada de niveles lógicos compatibles con TTL.
TTL-G (GHz C-MOS): GHz (From lbkj).
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tecnología_TTL

Un PIC16F con 20 MHz con oscilador externo, su CPU a 5 MPIS (Millones de instrucciones por segundos).

*1)* ¿Qué velocidad en MHz tiene un 74HC32?

*2)* ¿Y un 74LS32?

*3)* ¿Un PIC16Fxx con 20 MHz de oscilador simulando puerto OR o el 74xx32?

Esto es importante saberlo, ya que se puede saber si afecta a lo que busco o no.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 28, 2015)

En las compuertas el tiempo de respuesta está dado básicamente por el tiempo que tardan en saturarse/cortarse los transistores por los que está compuesta, hablamos de algunos cuantos nS. En cambio un MCU utilizado como compuerta tiene un tiempo de retraso que depende estrictamente de su frecuencia de CPU y del programa que ejecuta. 
Utilizar interrupciones será entonces lo viable para disminuir el tiempo de respuesta.

Otra cosa, puedes investigar el CPU que usan esas consolas que mencionas y buscar si tienen algún pin de "espera" para detener al CPU al momento de acceder a la memorias. 
Recuerdo que el Z80 tenía precisamente un pin llamado #WAIT que al activarlo detenía tantos ciclos máquina a la CPU como tiempo estuviera en bajo este pin; en caso de existir este pin en las CPU's puedes utilizar un pin del PIC para detener a la CPU y le de tiempo de acceder a las memorias.

Respondiendo a tus preguntas, según la hoja de datos la compuerta 74HC32 tiene un retardo de propagación de 6nS @25°C, a lo burdo podemos decir que puede operar hasta a 166MHz aprox pero en realidad andan por l orden de los 100MHz. Ni a palos un MCU llega a mejorar ese tiempo de respuesta (claro que puede no ser crítico en tu aplicación).

Los GAL son circuitos combinatorios/secuenciales que se "graban" según las necesidades; matrices cuyo objetivo es resolver ecuaciones lógicas en lugar de resolverlas por compuertas discretas.

Salu2


----------



## Meta (May 28, 2015)

Hola:

Un buen MCU sería un PIC32 del que va a 200 MHz. Por lo que he estado informando, un buen ARM viene de perlas, pero es más complejo de ocnseguir y saber como se maneja, ajjjajajaja, si no ocurre una cosa, ocurre otra. Hay un ARM a 1,7 GHz, un procesador claro, tampoco necesitamos cosas en plan bestia, 

Por lo que veo en el esquema del cartucho de Mega Drive, usa un TTL. Así que sospecho que el PIC hace el cambio de memoria cuando hay un juego.




Por ejempl, si tenemos 10 memorias que solo usa un juego para cada uno, con el PIC cambia de EEPROM, no necesita cambiar estados cada dos por tres, así que de paso, se guarda el estado del último juego jugado con posibilidad si deseas programarlo así también.

Voy a buscar cuanto aguanta el procesador de la Mega Drive. Saludos.


----------



## miborbolla (May 29, 2015)

En su momento, en una época lejana cuando los Slots (conectores de los cartuchos) de mi Timex Sinclair 2068 se comenzaban a deteriorar, me propuse a fabricar un multiplexor para poder tener todos mis cartuchos (eproms) en una sola tarjeta y seleccionaba el que me placiera por medio de un "DIP switch" o "JUMPERS", este dip switch actuaba sobre uno o varios 74ls138, 74ls139 e incluso un 74ls30 para poder seleccionar el emprom que necesitaba.

Ya después con el avance de la tecnología tuve a mano emproms mas grandes 27c64, 27c128, 27c256, y aprendía a meter en un solo eprom varios cartuchos o programas y con el mismo metodo mencionado y algunas modificaciones minimas, seleccionaba la dirección de "boot" o arranque que buscaba el bios de mi Timex Sinclair; Todo esto que comento es por que despejo que Meta quiere hacer justamente eso.

Así que yo, antes de meterme en pic´s y su programación, buscaría información técnica que haga mención a las direcciones de memoria para el arranque de los juegos, acto seguido con algunas ROMS de dichos juegos, intentaría el primer cartucho y de ahi hasta el infinito.

Francamente no tengo ni diagramas ni apuntes de esa época lejana como para compartir.

Reciban un cordial saludo


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Eso parece que es la 27C.
> 
> ¿Qué hará esta placa de EEPROMssssssssssssssss?
> http://www.psxdev.net/forum/download/file.php?mode=view&id=600&sid=9828ea7234ee57e33b35145800c6d65f
> Ver zoom.



segun  foro http://www.smspower.org/forums/12038-ZAXZ80HInCircuitEmulatorER308ERX308PWasWhatsInADevkitAnyway


 esa es una cartucho de desarrollo  para  con puerto paralelo para conectar al pc 








> (C) 1991 Western Technologies, Inc.
> GENESIS DEVELOPMENT CARD REV C
> SC DS4992
> 
> ...


----------



## Meta (May 29, 2015)

miborbolla dijo:


> En su momento, en una época lejana cuando los Slots (conectores de los cartuchos) de mi Timex Sinclair 2068 se comenzaban a deteriorar, me propuse a fabricar un multiplexor para poder tener todos mis cartuchos (eproms) en una sola tarjeta y seleccionaba el que me placiera por medio de un "DIP switch" o "JUMPERS", este dip switch actuaba sobre uno o varios 74ls138, 74ls139 e incluso un 74ls30 para poder seleccionar el emprom que necesitaba.
> 
> Ya después con el avance de la tecnología tuve a mano emproms mas grandes 27c64, 27c128, 27c256, y aprendía a meter en un solo eprom varios cartuchos o programas y con el mismo metodo mencionado y algunas modificaciones minimas, seleccionaba la dirección de "boot" o arranque que buscaba el bios de mi Timex Sinclair; Todo esto que comento es por que despejo que Meta quiere hacer justamente eso.
> 
> ...



Buenas:

He estado leyendo. Si quiero poner un juego por cada cartucho o dos juegos por EEPROM según memoria. En la SNES hace Reset durante dos segundos cambia de juegos y desde un PIC. Así que el multiplexor no funcinoa constantemente los cambios y no necesita grandes velocidades, así que en la Mega drive funcionará igual.






Saludos.


----------



## miborbolla (May 29, 2015)

Entonces quiere decir que solo se actuara sobre el CE o chip enable de los eproms, dejando tal cual el bus de direcciones y el bus de datos. Y en su defecto, si se ocupan memorias mucho mas grandes que la ROM original, solo se debe activar el pin de Dirección (Ax) correspondiente de la memoria para activar el banco de memoria que se desee seleccionar.

Siendo así la cosa, entonces el pic funcionara a la perfección para esa función, no importa para nada la velocidad del microcontrolador y solo se debe prever que el propio microcontrolador sea el arbitro a través de la señal del RESET de la consola, para que cada que se cambie de banco de memoria se reinicie el sistema y se ejecute la nueva rutina.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (May 30, 2015)

Así es, lo que no sabía como explicarlo desde el principio. He visto en algunos cartuchos de SNES con un pulsador integrado en la parte de arriba, al lado de la carátula. También sin apagar la SNES, se cambia de juego, era un 4 en 1.

Hay sistemas de menús en algunos cartuchos, lo que no se si así servirá el MCU ya que no hay que reiniciar la consola, solo se cambia los bancos de memoria y no se si es obligado el TTL.

Hay que experimentar.

Saludos.


----------



## miborbolla (May 30, 2015)

Yo considero que si vas a meter varios programas en una sola ROM, las compuertas del TTL 74ls32 que conmutaran la parte alta del bus de direcciones son prácticamente inevitables, ya que la "armonía" o sincronía entre los buses de datos, direcciones y de control debe ser casi perfecta para que opere el microprocesador; muy difícilmente la podrás lograr con el puro Microcontrolador por muy rápido que pudiera ser este.

Aunque reitero que tomando esto en cuenta, el Microcontrolador cumplirá perfectamente la función de Conmutar los diferentes eproms y sus bancos de direcciones, a tal sofisticacion que el propio microcontrolador podrá tener un LCD donde despliegue el eprom seleccionado y toda una gama de cosas cosméticas.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (May 30, 2015)

Hola:

El tema de multiplexado, si solo se hacen en cada ciertos momentos, no todo el rato, a lo mejor funciona. Digo a lo mejor, porque al elegir un juego que hay en el menú, en ese caso puede pasar lo que dices, si lo cambias con el Reset de la consola o el propio pulsador que incluye en el cartucho, pues es otro cantar, ejejje.

Toca hacer pruebas y ya se verá.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ene 22, 2016)

Hola:

Hice un tema nuevo y lo cerraron, así que a continuar por aquí.

De esta placa.





La serie 74LSxx ya buscaré cada uno de ellos que son y lo que hacen, sus datasheet. Esto parace un cambio de mapa de memoria como dices.

A seguir investigando.

Respuesta de TRILO-BYTE:



> yo en el 2010 y 2012 hise experimentos sobre cartridges atari 2600 y NES.
> 
> pero en el NES habia halgo diferente que habia 2 ROMS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meta (Ene 22, 2016)

Con los willem se graba.

http://www.sivava.com/programmer/willem-eprom-programmer

Ahora me toca conseguir el bin o la ROM de este clon de los 400 juegos, modelos *GY-636 400*.

Dentro de un buen rato conseguiré más información.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 22, 2016)

no te va a funcionar por que es un mapper customizado.

de hecho los emuladores NES si traen el Mapper para algunos clonicos de 100 en 1
pero ¿como va conectado?
he ahi el dilema.

yo una vez grabe en una eprom el juego de wild gun man y no funciono.

por que no se.

mira esta pagina esta en ingles, hay que leer mucho

http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Nesdev

mira como es esta PCB es una NROM es decir no lleva mapper pero si usa el pin de soldadura llamado mirror

una placa de 128 bytes

http://kevtris.org/mappers/nes_discrete/NES_NROM_128.html






este es diferente:

esta placa usa 256 bytes es diferente la PCB pero ambos no usan mapper.





*¿un juego de 128 bytes corre en una PCB de 256?*
NO y SI

hay que hacer modificaciones en la PCB , no todas las PCB son PIN a PIN compatibles con una EPROM, EEPROM,  FLASH o lo que uses que sea comercial.

hay que hacer modificaciones en las PCB.

yo grabe en una memoriota varios juegos, pero para escojerlos use un dipswitch para cambiar el adress de las ROM.

hay que pensar bien como software como hardware, es muy entretenido pero es complicado


----------



## Meta (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola:

Esas placas son directa del juego de los cartuchos, se trata de la placa que viene integrada por debajo de la NES clon.

Dejo más claro cada IC abajo.






No se sabe la ROM cual EPROM es.

Ojalá haya un esquema eléctrico por ahí, así sustituyo la placa con el  mismo funcionamiento pero controlado con microcontroladores, así me  ahorro tantos 74LSxx y 74HC04. Esto será en un futuro muy futuro, ahora  el amigo le interesa solo una cosa, introducir nuevos juegos, ya que  tiene dos NES idéntico.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2016)

claro que no en los 80`s no existian los pic para mappers

habia algo mas obsoleto que las GAL 22v10 estaban las  PAL22v10 que cambia la G por la P pero estan totalmente descontinuadas las PAL.

si de porsi es un dolor de chompeta pensar grabar una GAL bueno yo no tengo grabador GAL.

no todos los emuladores NES soportan los bank switching hechos a compuertas , algunos .NES no corren simplemente.

un mapper en realidad es un conjunto de compuertas en un solo IC llamado MMCX 
el MMC1 es un flipflop y unas cuantas AND.

lo que hace es que el NES solo podia direccionar memorias de 255 Kbytes pero salieron roms de hasta 8 veces esa capacidad.

¿como le hacia el CPU para direccionar mas si su patillaje no lo permitia?

con esa tecnica vieja delbank switching.

en tu caso habria que estudiar como funciona la logica de ese hardware y como deberia funcionar el software.

*mas que nada el software no funcionara sin su hardware especialmente diseñado*.

asi es, es toda una pena.


----------



## Meta (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola

Con paciencia y perseverancia, voy a intentar hacer el esquema eléctrico de esa placa en Proteus 7.10.

Me llevará tiempo, hablando claro lo haré y analizaré su comportamiento. De entrada no usa 27C040, no lo incluye, y la otra ROM rara o EPROM no se ni cual es. Por ahora preparo los 74LSxx.

Haber como me las arreglo para hacer los pines por delante y por detrás de la placa, me refiero el conector del cartucho por decirlo de alguna manera. Quiero decir que se muestre fácil para entenrer.

Lo estoy haciendo ahora mismo. Quiero que me digan si el último Proteus que no se cual es, incluye 27C040.

Cuando acabe, presentaré progresos.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2016)

Mira la memoria de a la izquierda, es una OTP ROM con un rotulado raro, y la memoria que está a la derecha *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* a que es una RAM.

¿Por qué unaRAM?
Lo que pasa, es que todo el juego está metido en la ROM y el mapper remapea todo dentro de la RAM y lo ejecuta el PPU.

Es así como funciona el juego de METROID, no tiene CHR ROM, tiene CHR RAM.


----------



## Meta (Ene 24, 2016)

Hola:

Es una SRAM lo que cuentas.
http://www.atmel.com/images/doc0189.pdf






Por cada cara tiene 30 pines de esta placa, los juegos o cartuchos principales tienen algo más.

Es lo que debo averiguar para hacer el esquema en Proteus. Si saben el mejor conector para hacerlo, mejor que mejor. Si hay librerías, las comentas si saben alguien.

Sigo con ello, hay que tener mucha paciencia.

En cuanto a la selección de los mapas o bancos de memoria. 

¿Qué problema hay exacamente?

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 24, 2016)

aqui vuelvo al tema

a ese tipo de conector se le conoce como EDGE CONNECTOR PCB.

hay muchos tipos , el mas comun es el ISA de los viejos Slots de las computadoras 486 , 286.
y si mis sospechas de una SRAM eran verdaderas pues atras de la foto del PCB se ve un diseño para una memoria mas delgada.

como una HY6262.
hay mas derivados, desgraciadamente lo debes dibujar pues no hay como tal un standar.


----------



## Meta (Ene 24, 2016)

Sigo con el esquema.

¿Hay algún IC que tenga 32 pines para simular la SRAM y ROM?

No hablo de funcionamiento, sino el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 24, 2016)

Meta dijo:


> Sigo con el esquema.
> 
> ¿Hay algún IC que tenga 32 pines para simular la SRAM y ROM?
> 
> ...



Intenta con la 27C080,  1MByte


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 25, 2016)

mira lo que puedes hacer y yo hise es lo siguiente

busca varios juegos que sean parecidos en este caso que tengan una PCB *NVROM 256 bytes*

y deesensambla los.NES

digamos por ejemplo 4 juegos

ballon figth , urban champion , lode runer y pooyan.

estos 4 juegos son similares en cuanto a la* NROM* 256 bytes

al desensamblarlos puedes obtener las *CHR ROM y la PGR ROM*

apilas los 4 CHR ROM en un solo .BIN
lo mismo para la PGR ROM en un solo .BIN

eso lo puedes hacer con *WINHEX* un editor hexadecimal muy intuitivo.

luego grabas los binarios en las respectivas ROM , EEPROMS ,ETC.

luego en el el PCB puedes direccionar los juegos con un simple DIP Switch y ya!.


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2016)

Hola:

No me has entendido o no me he expresado bien. Como en Proteus no tiene esos IC grandes, quiero conseguir alguno que tenga esos zócalos iguales.











Lo que quiero hacer un esquema, y no encuentro un IC, el que sea que tenga 16 x 2 pines para hacerlo como referencia a la SRAM y ROM.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 25, 2016)

pero no entiendo para que quieres hacer un esquema de algo que ya se conoce

busca en NES DEV

mira 

http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/UNROM_512

en NESDEV hay muchos desarrolladores tanto en ASM como en C

*si hay compiladores C para nes es el CC65*

y dicen como armar un Mapper a logica discreta , venden placas para armar ,dicen como desarrollar cartuchos,etc.


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2016)

¿Hay esquema eléctrico de esa PCB?

Como dices que ya se conoce...


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 25, 2016)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No me has entendido o no me he expresado bien. Como en Proteus no tiene esos IC grandes, quiero conseguir alguno que tenga esos zócalos iguales.
> 
> ...



Hola...No existe ningún encapsulado DIL32 en la librería de Ares por lo que no hay ningún IC asociado a este. De 28 pasa a 40 pines en doble linea.
La única que te queda es dibujar el IC y el encapsulado y agregarlos a la librería existente.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2016)

Es lo que quería saber. Ni un sol integrado con 32 pines. Buscaré algo alternativo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 25, 2016)

no entiendo que quieres hacer

hacer el RE-diseño del mapper que ya esta perfectamente documentado en NES DEV o hacer un PCB nuevo.


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2016)

No, solo quiero hacer el esquema eléctrico para luego pasarlo con un PIC. Si es posible, quitarle todos los 74LSxx, el sustituto es un PIC. No todos esos integrados, solo se deja la SRAM y el ROM.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 25, 2016)

Vaya, pero para esa velocidad me atrevo a decir que conviene mejor algo de lógica combinatoria como PAL's o GAL's, ya lo había comentado. Un pic no podrá responder a la velocidad con la que la CPU del NES demande los datos.

Pero bueno, nada te quita que hagas la prueba.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

pues a menos que use un 16f84a en ensamblador del libro rosa jaja

con esteroides y overclock.

yo sugiero el uso de una triste GAL.

¿pero para que demonios quieres quitar algo que funciona perfectamente?

digo en el kilo venden los juegos de NES yo sacaria el mapper de un juego que no me gusta y meterle un juego que si me gusta.

yo queria hacerme el megaman 3 pero el PCB
usa un mapper MMC3 parecido al del supermariobros 3 y 2 

¿cual es la diferencia?

el acomodo del Mapper no encontre documentacion suficiente y el juego no arranco 
lo bueno es que si encontre punch out que usa un MMC5 que es un super mapper raro


----------



## Meta (Ene 26, 2016)

Hay PIC32 de 200 MHz.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

como sugiere Daniel el uso de una GAL

si eres investigador cosa que dudo por que todo esta en ingles usan FPGAS para hacer todos los mapper por haber y para los cartridges del SNES


----------



## Meta (Ene 26, 2016)

Si soy investigador y uso el inglés con el translate cuando no me queda más remedio.

Los FPGAS no hace falta para estas cosas.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

no hace falta de hecho pero hay mucha documentacion donde les meten un Spartan III 
supongo que en EUA es mas barato conseguir un SPARTAN aparte de que el JTAG es mas comun aya que un triste pickit2.

no recuerdo a que velocidad corre el NES. pero va a ligado con la sincronia de barrido de un TV.

supongo que un pic debe ser lo suficientemente rapido como para semejante tarea.


----------

